# Harding County Greed



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/531/4965100.html

What Next?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:3R ... ions&hl=en


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I usually refrain from these kinds of posts, but the line about the reason why the situation in Harding County is so bad is because some landowners got mad at some wardens for coming on their land to check for violations kind of struck me as downright crazy. There could be more sides than that to the story, but otherwise that is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

After reading that story all I can say is "Wow". I hate that we even post those articles because we will all talk to people and through the grapevine it reaches landowners. I have been working hard to build relationships with landowners so I hope I will be fine, but you never know. Some of my farmer/rancher connections are very hardheaded and I have to watch my tongue in order to continue enjoying the use of their property!


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Kind of a double standard. May be we should fight to pull there subsidies and disaster payments, wonder how they would feel then  Ooops. many wouldn't be in business.

It's a two way street, and we both need to remember that, including farmers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Britman

That is exactly right it is a two way street. Also, in most cases wildlife survives not because of agriculture practices, but in spite of them. Wildlife is the property of the state period. I can't sell them, you can't sell them, and as often as they say they sell access the fact is they sell animals. If not, sell access to summer fallow, that would be ok with me. I could use an extra $10,000 and I'll bet you could too. This isn't going to make them any points with the public. Rather, much of the public will perhaps feel they can't go bankrupt fast enough. If it wasn't for some good farmers that I know I would be ready to forget the greedy ones like those in Harding county right now. First, kick their behinds of the federal land. They get it for less than farmers pay in taxes back here. Come to think of it, farmers back here are at a real disadvantage. How can they compete with ranchers that raise cattle on public land at bargain basement prices ? If I was a farmer in eastern South Dakota or North Dakota and went hunting out west I would be doubly perturbed. Unbelievable, no shame. As crazy as this world is getting there are things that still leave me aghast


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why do hunters always have to pay the penalty??Every time farmers don't like government policies we take the hit.

Read on another site that farmers in Sask. are talking about boycotting US hunters until the beef embargo is lifted. :eyeroll:


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

what does that have to do wit the beef embargo


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nothing, they just want to hurt who they can to get what they want.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If you pull up Tony Dean's site and check the letters from last winter-spring you'll get an idea of the mindset with some of these folks in Harding County.  The same threat is coming here again too, just like before the last legislative session. Does anyone else find blackmail tedious?

Thankfully few farmers buy into it.


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

I agree britman,

Everytime I hear of this sort of thing I think of a farmer I know who Plays black jack at the elks club and complains on how tough he has it. He does this while wearing more gold than Mr. T and flashing his rolex while offering unsolicited advise on how to play to the rest of the players. When he leaves everyone at the table laughs at how tough he has it. Kinda makes me sick uke:


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Can't wait for this idea to catch on in ND... :eyeroll: .


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I live in SD, right near Harding County. The main issue was started with the usual process of wardens going onto private land to check licenses, etc. Since then it has grown in many, many ways, including many of the views stated in the article. Honestly, I don't know what the answer is. As a landowner, I have no problem with a warden stopping by and checking us. I do see how people could have issues though. As far as the compensating for wildlife, and issuing transferrable licenses, I don't know what to say. Lots of different ways to solve things, but I don't know of any really good ones. I have the privledge of hunting a man's land for antelope. They eat a lot of his pasture, and by me shooting a few the cause is helped. Lots of views, few good answers. Hopefully you guys don't have to deal with this very soon, the MN lawsuit is bad enough. Good luck.


----------

